# Wieviel verdrückt ein Karpfen am Tag? :)



## <Carp><2005> (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,#h
ich habe in einen Bericht gelesen, dass ein 20 Pfund schwerer Karpfen an einem Tag locker 5 Pfund Nahrung verdrücken kann? In der kalten Jahreszeit sollen die Werte nicht so hoch sein. Aber stimmt das wirklich? #d

Mfg...:m
<Carp><2005>


----------



## Pilkman (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wieviel verdrückt ein Karpfen am Tag? *

Hallo,

als Angler ist es ja schwer sowas unter Praxisbedingungen zu überprüfen, deshalb verweise ich mal auf einen Bericht und zitiere daraus... #h

"Wie viel kann ein Karpfen maximal fressen? Fänge & Grove (1979) geben zur Aufenthaltszeit der Nahrung bis zur vollständigen Entleerung des Darmes beim Karpfen einen Wert zwischen 4 und 48 Stunden bei 20-26 °C und 18-60 Stunden bei 10-15 °C an. Der maximale Darminhalt liegt zwischen 5 und 10 % des Körpergewichtes. Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass ein Karpfen von 10 kg an einem Tag (24 Stunden) kontinuierlich frisst und berechnen die Extremwerte (5 % Darmfüllung, 60 Stunden Entleerungszeit und 10% mit 4 Stunden) auf 24 Stunden hoch. Bei 4 Stunden kann er seinem Darm in 24 Stunden 6 mal füllen und leeren. Also kann ein 10 kg Fisch maximal bei 10 % Darminhalt 60 % seines Körpergewichtes, also 6 kg fressen. Wahnsinn, oder? Das ist allerdings absolutes Maximum. Minimum ist dann 2% seines Körpergewichtes (60 Stunden und 5 %) also 300 g Futter. Die theoretischen Aufnahmeraten unseres Beispielkarpfens von 10 kg liegen also bei 10-26 °C Wassertemperatur zwischen 300 g und 6 kg. Diese Angaben beziehen sich aber auf Naturnahrung, die ja im allgemeinen einen hohen Wassergehalt hat. Unsere Boilies sind viel kompakter, das heißt, sie haben eine höhere Energiedichte und einen sehr geringen Wassergehalt. Also ist diese Gewichtsangabe für Boilies garantiert viel niedriger und die maximale Aufnahmemenge pro Tag liegt mit Sicherheit weit unter 6 kg. Wir füttern im allgemeinen ca. 2 % der geschätzten Karpfenbiomasse am Platz, da geht man auf Nummer sicher. Die Futteraufnahme ist von unzähligen Faktoren wie Wassertemperatur, Tageszeit, Sättigungsgrad, Schmackhaftigkeit der Nahrung, Jahreszeit, andere Wasserparameter, Größe des Karpfens, Wohlbefinden, Nahrungsangebot, etc. abhängig. Denkt daran, der Boilie wird niemals besser als ein Zuckmückenfeld werden und unsere Karpfen ernähren sich nur zu einem geringen Prozentsatz von Boilies. 
Zu große Futtermengen sind nicht fangförderlich und schädigen außerdem die Gewässer!"

Quelle: carp.de
http://www.carp.de/berichte/2002/11/wieso_weshalb_warum/index2.shtml


----------



## carpjunkie (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wieviel verdrückt ein Karpfen am Tag? *

hallo!

pilkman hatte noch den graser vergessen.

der verdrückt mal eben so 100% seines eigenen gewichtes

das wären also bei einem 20 pfd graser 20 pfd futter!!!


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wieviel verdrückt ein Karpfen am Tag? *



			
				carpjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> ... der verdrückt mal eben so 100% seines eigenen gewichtes ...



... wobei da die Betonung darauf liegen muss, dass es sich dabei um Ausnahmefälle handelt und es grundsätzlich um seine natürliche überwiegend pflanzliche Nahrung geht, die naturgemäß mit einem hohen Wasser- und einem geringen Brennwert glänzt. Wer schon mal so´ne alberne vegetarische Diät gemacht hat, weiss, dass man Unmengen davon essen muss, um mal ´ne halbe Stunde Ruhe vor dem Hungergefühl zu haben. Ähnlich geht es wahrscheinlich den Grasern.

Geht es dabei aber um unser Anfutter (Mais, Pellets, Boilies) mit einem vergleichsweise hohen Brennwert, wird ein Graser auch kaum mehr auf die 100% Quote kommen.


----------



## scarred (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wieviel verdrückt ein Karpfen am Tag? *

Hall du also n freund von mir der hat n privat weiher (zucht weiher vom angelverein auf ihn überschrieben) da fressen die carps im durschnit 20 pfund mais am tag


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wieviel verdrückt ein Karpfen am Tag? *



			
				scarred schrieb:
			
		

> Hall du also n freund von mir der hat n privat weiher (zucht weiher vom angelverein auf ihn überschrieben) da fressen die carps im durschnit 20 pfund mais am tag



Kann man aus dieser Aussage etwas herleiten?
Nein. 
Warum? 
Weil man nicht weiss, wieviele Karpfen sich diese 20 Kilo Mais teilen müssen.


----------

